# انت قدوس يا مسيحنا العظيم



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2021)

انت قدوس قدوس قدوس يا مسيحنا العظيم الحي الرب القوي الرب الصباؤوت السماء والارض مملوئتان من مجدك العظيم مبارك ايها الاتي بأسم الرب اوصنا في الاعالي تحمدك كل اعمالك ويباركك اتقياؤك وكل الخليقة تحدث بجبروتك العظيم وسلطانك اللي ماله حدود وأمانتك تبقى ثابتة من دورٍ فدورٍ مالي الوجود حوالينا وجبالنا بتذوب قدامك يا فادينا ومخلصنا العجيب لا اسوار ولا ابواب تقوى امامك يا جبار اسوارنا دوماً امامك تمشينا على مرتفعاتنا وتعمل لينا طريق وسط بحورنا وتعدينا على سدودنا يا من احببتني للمنتهى وبلا حدود حتى الممات ليس سواك من اله يا حبيبنا ورب المجد يسوع حياتنا رضاك وغايتها مجدك ومجد اسمك القدوس وخدمتك يا الهنا القدير الذي سحقت الشيطان بموتك وقيامتك بحيث لم يعد للموت سلطاناً علينا بل هو مرحلة انتقال لعالم الحياة الابدية معك نشكرك ونسبحك ونعظمك ونمجدك ربنا العظيم الامين والعادل والرحيم والحنون والمحب للغاية صانع العظائم وحدك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2021)

*امين امين امين
يارب اقبل طلباتنا اليك​*​


----------

